# My 72 Gallon Aquarium



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

Here it is, day 2 of cycling. Personally, I really like the scape. However, the filters are such an eyesore, especially since it has huge pre-filters on..but hey I don't want my filters getting damaged. Other than that, what do you think?


----------



## scarysdad (Mar 1, 2004)

Really good job aquascaping, if it was me i would ditch the plants but it is personal choice.....nice work


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

very nice what are you going to put in there


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice! I just got a new 72 myself, one of my favorite kinds of tank :lol: What malawis going in there? Or have you decided?

Art


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for the kind comments.

All I know so far are yellow labs, not sure what else currently.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Nice tank. You might see if you can find some paint and paint the tubing black. I know a few people who have done that.

It looks really nice so far. I can understand you not wanting to kill your filters after reading all your troubles with filters.


----------



## tediumsdream (Feb 4, 2003)

Very Nice!

Do you have a blue background or did you paint the tank blue?


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

I think it looks great! The rocks are placed in a great 'pattern'.
As someone else stated, do you know what your going to put in it?!


----------

